# Iphone Charger Case - What Cable?



## DenzilVoorhees (Mar 18, 2009)

I have recently lost the cable for my iPhone charger case, what is the name of the cable that i need to buy as it is a strange (to me) size:










Thanks for your help.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The make and model of the case would be helpful. But it's probably proprietary.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Can't judge the actual size too well, but it kinda looks like it might use a Micro USB-B connector. Does the charging cable plug into a USB port on a computer to charge and also exchange data with the iPhone?

I agree with DoubleHelix about letting us know the brand and model number.


----------



## DenzilVoorhees (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi,

It doesn't have a brand on it. It was bought from mytouchscreen.co.uk


----------



## DenzilVoorhees (Mar 18, 2009)

Here is a better pic.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If your case and cable look like the ones in the attached picture, there is a very good chance you can use a micro USB cable. There is a small possibility that the original cable and cradle used a similar micro-USB like connector, but with a totally different pinout.

If you want to take a chance on the case using a normally wired Micro USB connector, you should be able to toke your case to a store that sells cell phone and digital camera accessories. The would most likely have a suitable USB cable you could test with your case.


----------



## DenzilVoorhees (Mar 18, 2009)

cwwozniak said:


> If your case and cable look like the ones in the attached picture, there is a very good chance you can use a micro USB cable. There is a small possibility that the original cable and cradle used a similar micro-USB like connector, but with a totally different pinout.
> 
> If you want to take a chance on the case using a normally wired Micro USB connector, you should be able to toke your case to a store that sells cell phone and digital camera accessories. The would most likely have a suitable USB cable you could test with your case.


Yeah, it looks exactly the same (apart from the colour) to the case in your picture.


----------

